# jjmpeg



## windl (1. Dez 2014)

Hi Ng,

ich habe mir von GitHub den Source vom jjmpeg und jjplayer runtergeladen.
Das Problem ist, dass sich JJPlayer nicht kompilieren lässt da Funktionen aufgerufen werden die im jjmpeg Source nicht enthalten sind (Klasse vorhanden - funktionen fehlen).
Daher meine Frage, hat jemand von Euch einen lauffähige JJPLayer Version?
Mich würde die Umsetzung sehr interessieren da die Javaversion ein BufferedImage für Grafik-Overlay zur Verfügung stellt.

Danke
Uwe


----------

